

My Startup CampusLive Announces $3.1M in Funding  - jaredstenquist
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/innoeco/2011/04/campuslive_raises_31_million_t.html
Excited to announce our Series A has closed with Highland Capital Partners &#38; Charles River Ventures.
======
vyrotek
Congrats guys! The site looks great and you've made some great progress since
I first checked out CampusLive a couple of months ago.

------
bxr
Hey, I remember your company.

You're the spammer who saw my email address on the website of a campus
organization I used to run and figured that meant I would want to earn a
pittance by doing your dirty work on campus for you. Oh, and thanks for never
responding to (or acting on) my email when I asked to be taken off your
mailing lists!

